# black to red saddle?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what color would i get? 


Blong


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If the red is actually *ash-red*....

Ash-red male x black hen: All ash-red/lavender kids, unless the male is carrying blue or brown, in which you would get some blue/black/browns.

Black cock x Ash-red hen: Sex-linked mating. All daughters will be blue(or black), and all sons will be ash-red(or lavender). Whether you get half spreads and half normal colors, or all spreads, depends on whether your black bird has two spread genes, or only one.

If the red is actually *recessive red*...
Then there's no telling  It could be covering up anything, so it's a nice mystery mating!


If this is the red saddle I'm thinking about, then it's an ash-red velvet


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If the red is actually *ash-red*....
> 
> Ash-red male x black hen: All ash-red/lavender kids, unless the male is carrying blue or brown, in which you would get some blue/black/browns.
> 
> ...


ash-red velvet ?? what if the cock was the black one...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Velvet is another name for t-pattern. They look like this:
http://agroman.t35.com/wpimages/wp40b0353f_0f.jpg

The red saddle in your albums is an ash-red velvet.

Black cock x Ash-red hen: Sex-linked mating. All daughters will be blue(or black), and all sons will be ash-red(or lavender). Whether you get half spreads and half normal colors, or all spreads, depends on whether your black bird has two spread genes, or only one.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

where dose the white from the hen go then?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll get varying amounts of white. There are so many different white genes, so there's no telling how much of it you'll get.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You'll get varying amounts of white. There are so many different white genes, so there's no telling how much of it you'll get.


i might try it now ...i have a young cock bird try to mate with his sister but i dont want that, the only hen i have left is the red saddle .... i hope they pair up well at least 1 to 2 round, so i can see what color would come out to be.


----------

